# Letro Question



## manickanuck (Jun 21, 2011)

im planning on running 500mgs of test e for 12 weeks and 40 mgs of dbols for 4 weeks. i have pre pubertal gyno and am wondering how much letro to run without sacrificing too much gains from my cycle. im hoping the letro can at least reduce it. 
is .25 mgs e.d good to start without sacrificing gains?


----------



## mich29 (Jun 21, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> im planning on running 500mgs of test e for 12 weeks and 40 mgs of dbols for 4 weeks. i have pre pubertal gyno and am wondering how much letro to run without sacrificing too much gains from my cycle. im hoping the letro can at least reduce it.
> is .25 mgs e.d good to start without sacrificing gains?



I'd run letro at 2.5 and get the pre pub gyno down as much as you can then worry about running the cycle.then you could run the cycle along with lertro at half the dose during the cycle to ensure you don't get gyno while on cycle.


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 21, 2011)

how long should i run it at 2.5??


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 21, 2011)

would it be bad to do my cycle while taking 2.5. im worried about my sex drive going to nothing,,, girlfriend wont like that


----------



## bccs (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't do it on cycle, you have been warned


----------



## mich29 (Jun 21, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> would it be bad to do my cycle while taking 2.5. im worried about my sex drive going to nothing,,, girlfriend wont like that



yes you don't wanna run a full dose while on cycle letro is some seriously strong stuff.a half a dose a day while on cycle should be more than enough.


----------



## GMO (Jun 22, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> im planning on running 500mgs of test e for 12 weeks and 40 mgs of dbols for 4 weeks. i have pre pubertal gyno and am wondering how much letro to run without sacrificing too much gains from my cycle. im hoping the letro can at least reduce it.
> is .25 mgs e.d good to start without sacrificing gains?


 

Do you have gyno now, or just predisposed to it?

Also, what are your stats?

Age/height/weight/bf%/cycle history/training history?

I need the whole picture to help you...


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 22, 2011)

30 years old 185 15 percent bf 5'8 been training since 15 years old on and off steady for the last 18 months or so, done a couple cycles in my early 20s just test and dbols, no pct... i know thats bad i didnt know any better, i know now thanks to everyone's knowledge here. how should i go about this?


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 22, 2011)

and yes the gyno is presentlol


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 22, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> 15 percent bf


 Might want to get that down a few points.  I am not sure I am convinced, but the conventional wisdom seems to be that gyno is more likely with higher bf.


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah im working on that. last time i did a cycle my bf went down to 9 percent and the gyno was less obvious on cycle believe it or not... maybe from all the incline pressing??


----------



## mich29 (Jun 22, 2011)

as you drop fat it will also improve your gyno loss.I'd focus on getting your fat down and gyno down before cycling anything


----------



## GMO (Jun 23, 2011)

mich29 said:


> as you drop fat it will also improve your gyno loss.I'd focus on getting your fat down and gyno down before cycling anything


 

^^^This is good advice.

Actually, if you already have gyno...I would not use AAS at all.  IMO it is not worth it.


----------

